# having problems with BYH



## bonbean01 (Nov 12, 2016)

Not sure if it is just me or my laptop, but having trouble with this site...keep timing out and message saying" delay due to long playing script"...then I am bumped.

Just me or anyone else?

Bonbean01


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 12, 2016)

@Latestarter @Nifty @Sumi @Support ???


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 12, 2016)

Very possibly this is just me?  Have had this problem with BYHs for some time and seems our limited data is eaten up on here, but not seeing lots of advertising?  Perhaps I am just old?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 12, 2016)

I imagine there is a reason as to why this is happening… just don't ask me what that reason is 

Just don't leave us again LOL 
They might not see this over the weekend, but I would think early next week you will get more responses. You could PM them too.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 12, 2016)

Try using a different browse. Like Firefox or Chrome.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 12, 2016)

Just you 

Seems to be working as usual for me. Do you have an ad blocker running? If not, get one and see if that fixes it. Possibly a bad script in an ad targeted to you, not something specifically in BYH which could explain why not everyone is having the problem.

Hopefully support can fix it for you Monday. See if you can pinpoint what you are doing when it happens. Also see what is in the console. On Chrome click on View -> Developer -> Java Console. You may not understand what is there but the support people will.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 13, 2016)

It sounds to me like you have an advertising script that's hanging up. I would recommend you download Firefox from https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/   Once you have it installed you select what addons you want to use to tailor the browser for you. I recommend two immediately: AdBlock Plus and NoScript

You can find them by going here: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/   then type those names into the search bar, download and install them. 

Adblock will block virtually all advertising making pages load faster and eliminating the annoying ads, malware, trackers, etc.

With no script, it will automatically stop any and all scripts from running when you load a site. Now some scripts are needed to make the site run right, but many are sales targeting scripts that collect info from your system and browser. You can selectively turn on the scripts you need for the site to run properly but NOT allow the other scripts from places like twitter, facebook, google tag services (<--they tag you for advertising based on your search history) etc.

Hopefully that will help you. Nice to have you back with us!


----------



## Sumi (Nov 13, 2016)

@Latestarter gave you some good advice to start with. I'd suggest clearing your cache and rebooting your computer as well. I often have mine acting up and find it's because of a cookie I picked up somewhere (usually FB). Clearing the cache sorts it out quick-quick. Hope that helps!


----------



## Nifty (Nov 13, 2016)

We'll keep an eye on it, but I suspect it's just your PC and/or an ad that Google targeted to you specifically and might not be playing nice.

With that said, if anybody else is having similar problems, please let us know!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 16, 2016)

In your browser settings, block all 3rd party cookies.
You can set exceptions if one or more of your usual webpages requires them.
Same with javascript.
(make a note of current settings so you can change it back if you are unhappy with the results)
 Not knowing which browser you use, I can't say how to get to the dialog box to make changes, but it will be under 'security' or 'privacy' settings and will look something like this:


----------



## Bruce (Nov 16, 2016)

In Chrome it is under Chrome -> Preferences -> Content Settings (under Privacy)

I would be a little careful about blocking JavaScript. Lots of things are done with it.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 16, 2016)

Bruce said:


> In Chrome it is under Chrome -> Preferences -> Content Settings (under Privacy)
> 
> I would be a little careful about blocking JavaScript. Lots of things are done with it.



Yep, including vulnerabilities  and malicious content, which is why developers _should_ develop for 'java script disabled'. Many do not.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 16, 2016)

I have to have java to do my husbands per diem; and it makes me update regularly, what a pain.


----------

